# Motor Tug 'Active'



## meechingman (Feb 20, 2005)

*Motor Tug 'Active' / 'Crosby'*

Does anyone have any photos of the Liverpool Alexandra Towing tug 'Active'? I am restoring a radio control model of her and need a few shots of the bows and fendering in particular. I know she had some sisters including 'Crosby', so they would do as well.
Thanks
Andy G


----------



## gdynia (Nov 3, 2005)

meechingman said:


> Does anyone have any photos of the Liverpool Alexandra Towing tug 'Active'? I am restoring a radio control model of her and need a few shots of the bows and fendering in particular. I know she had some sisters including 'Crosby', so they would do as well.
> Thanks
> Andy G


Andy
Try the following webpage. You might be able to get drawings for her

http://www.mountfleetmodels.co.uk/motor_tug_active.htm


----------



## meechingman (Feb 20, 2005)

Thanks Gdynia

Emails to them have been unanswered so far, so I made up some typical fendering for the bow and stern (at least typical of that era) with black rubber tube and bought some off the peg scale tyres for the sides. Looks good. (*)) 

Andy G


----------



## john shaw (Jun 23, 2006)

Andy

see: http://www.modelboatmayhem.co.uk/Common/Images_Tugs/IMG_1205.JPG

for an older "Crosby" I have a couple of poor,indistict images--whether they may help I am unsure-- but I don't know how to attach a thumb to this thread? Advise me,or send me an email address and I'll send them

regards


----------



## john shaw (Jun 23, 2006)

I HOPE I've worked it out!! Here goes trying. Yet another "Crosby" (I believe same as the model)is the tug nearest the quay,right of photo-- some idea of the bow.


----------

